# Welche Kefü am problemlosesten am SS?



## Philsen82 (10. März 2009)

Hi,

hätte mal wieder eine Frage an die SS Fahrer - Welche Kefü habt ihr dran, bzw. mit welchen habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich hab mir extra eine vom Bommelmaster besorgt, die passt aber leider nicht so wirklich, bzw. da gehts super eng zu mit dem Hinterbau und der VPP Schwinge. Auch die Kettenlinie passt damit hint und vorn nicht. 

Will mich jetzt nach was anderem umschauen. Welche fahrt ihr denn, und welche funktionieren am besten, vor allem ohne Stundenlanges basteln etc. 

Danke für eure Tipps

Gruß


----------



## rfgs (10. März 2009)

und noch eine frage wollte der philsen stellen;ich bin derjenige welcher ihm beim radaufbau hilft;-)

ist der hinterbau des SS eigtl asymetrisch?
der werte herr hat einen deetrax laufradsatz(neu) verbaut und wir stellten heute fest,dass selbiger nicht mittig im Hinterbau sitzt !
es ist vorrübergehend eine bigbetty aufgezogen,welche fast an der kettenstrebe schliff.

gruß


roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (11. März 2009)

Ich fahre an meinem SS die e13 Lightguide mit Wide Backplate, die normale hätte nicht gepasst. Komplett ausgefedert sind da noch ca. 3-4mm Luft zur Kettenstrebe. Läuft einwandfrei!  

Der Deemax LRS aus meinem alten Kona hat problemlos gepasst, läuft absolut mittig. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Hinterbau asymetrisch ist...


----------



## Philsen82 (11. März 2009)

ok danke für den tipp..wir hatten auch schon vermutet dass wohl das hinterrad total schepps eingespeicht ist.


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (12. März 2009)

ich fahre auch eine e.thirteen lg1 ohne die wide backplate, einfach unter die platte unterlagscheiben rein und sie passt (ca.2mm) waren bei mir perfekt!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (15. März 2009)

Ich hatte mich damals gegen die LG1 entschieden. Der Taco wird ja direkt an den angeschweißten iscg mounts angebracht und da hatte ich etwas Bammel, dass es die mounts bei einem dollen Bums abreißt. Beim V10 gab es da schon einige Probleme. Da das Tretlager vom SS ja recht flach ist, setzt man (ich zumindest) ab und an auch mal auf. Daher hatte ich mich für die E13 SRS entschieden. Stöße werden dabei von dem Rockring erst aufs Tretlager und nicht direkt in den Rahmen eingeleitet. Die Führung fünktioniert super, allerdings sollten am Plastik ca 2mm abgefeilt werden, damit die Kette sauber läuft. Das Gewicht ist natürlich im vergleich zur LG1 deutlich höher. Aber hey,... is ja kein Rennrad!


----------

